# 23mm Sattelstütze!?



## dirtsmile (27. März 2006)

hi leute wo krieg ich so ein teil her, weil ich hab en antikes BMX, wo ich gerad dabei bin das aufzubauen, nun fehlt mir aber die sattelstütze und ich weiß absolut ne wo ich die her kriege!
also bitte helft mir!


----------



## billi (27. März 2006)

http://www.singlespeedshop.de/

da giebts welche , die haben allerdings 22,2 mm durchmesser , vieleicht haste dich ja vermessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsmile (27. März 2006)

alles klar, dank dir, genau das habe ich gesucht!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. März 2006)

Falls es nicht passt es gibt in jedem Fahrradgeschäft Shims die in erster Linie für gefederte Sattelstützen gedacht sind. Wenn du die zusammenquetscht dürfte das passen und welche die 7mm überbrücken gibt es auch.


----------

